# CoD Mod 2 Killstreaks



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 16, 2010)

Wondering what everyone's fav killstreak combo is and why. Personally, I like using a triple airstrike combo

6- precision
7- Harriers
9- Stealth Bombers

and I've also heard of numerous ways to get the nuke, and a bunch of ppl going back and fourth saying chopper gunner or the AC130 is better. I personally find they both have their pros and cons. Chopper doesn't need to reload, but it flies lower and only has one flare for rockets, where the AC130 flies higher (harder to hit w/ RPG) and has two flares. 

IDK, I use them both, but only ever got to 19 kills b/c ppl quickly shot down both my harriers and chopper XP


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

The nuke is retarded but anyway I like Uav care package and PM


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know much about that wretched title, but my cousin talks about using a tactical nuke or whatever a lot.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jan 16, 2010)

I had to use Hardline Pro to make my Kill Streaks cost one less for me If I get 2 kill streaks I would use UAV If I get 3 I would use Carepackage.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 16, 2010)

I like UAV, Counter-UAV, and Sentry Gun.

I'm more of a support type of person.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 16, 2010)

Care package, predator missile, harriers
I usually need teammates with uavs however...


----------



## Seas (Jan 17, 2010)

Back then when cracked versions worked on IWnet, I used to get care package, just for the fact that holding the smoke-signal in your hand granted you the fastest running speed among all handheld items.
It was hilarious knifing people with that (together with lightweight, marathon, and commando perks)
But then I switched back to good multiplayer games.


----------



## Ojikori (Jan 17, 2010)

I like Predator,Harrier,Pave low Because since they are really close together it's not to much of a hassle to get and since the harrier and Pave Low don't need you to be vulnerable to use them I still cause alot of havoc and defend myself. Also I like the first two but to switch it up I change out the Pave low with the emergency airdrop.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 17, 2010)

at the moment mines uav,care pac,emegency air drop


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

I mostly don't get killstreaks :V.
No good weapons or no good playing.


bennyboy1995 said:


> at the moment mines uav,care pac,emegency air drop


Also, there are no mines in the games except "Claymore", if it does let me know.
I mostly like predetor missiles, but in multiplayer they always get ass.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 18, 2010)

Often times I can get 7 or so kills in free for all sprinting around with a UMP, marathon, lightweight, and commando, with a tac knife and pistol. However recently I keep swooping over for the stabs but just outright miss somehow. Idk wtf is going on with that :/

recently had a game of demolition where I got 2 harriers, pave lows, and AC130's each, going 62-17 XD right after the last bomb blew up and we would've lost, a friendly nuke came in. Epic.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 18, 2010)

Killstreaks are for pussies


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 18, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> Killstreaks are for pussies



Just the Nuke...


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Just the Nuke...


True, annoying as fvck when I hear that apache come flying in and I damn know he's preping for a nuke.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

I wonder how many people actually got the nuke legit? My guess is...none.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a 26 killstreak once before I unlocked the nuke. Ever since I have kept the nuke at the bottom of my killstreaks but haven't reached it yet. I mostly stopped playing anywho. Every time I reach 11 with my chopper gunner the game ends to stop my progress. My other streak is the predator missile. If I was to disable the nuke I don't know what else I should use, maybe the helicopter or pavelow, knowing it never survives anyways...


----------



## Teco (Jan 18, 2010)

Harrier. Chopper. Nuke.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 18, 2010)

I <3 my stinger w/ scavenger XD


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine is the UAV because thats about as far as I can get on one. :x


----------



## Riis (Jan 21, 2010)

mine in deathmatches,  is a care package, emergencie airdrops, then the AC130 =D
I only use the packages as bait and gifties for everyone else. =3
Unless it's an AC130 or ammo.
And it works quite well, but it's a one time thing with most people, since some higher skilled ones will catch on to what your doing, while other will prone down in an utterly useless spot and attempt to take it many times over  lol xD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 21, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> True, annoying as fvck when I hear that apache come flying in and I damn know he's preping for a nuke.



I hate the Apache.



EinTheCorgi said:


> I wonder how many people actually got the nuke legit? My guess is...none.



Camping...



Azbulldog said:


> I got a 26 killstreak once before I unlocked the nuke. Ever since I have kept the nuke at the bottom of my killstreaks but haven't reached it yet. I mostly stopped playing anywho. Every time I reach 11 with my chopper gunner the game ends to stop my progress. My other streak is the predator missile. If I was to disable the nuke I don't know what else I should use, maybe the helicopter or pavelow, knowing it never survives anyways...



EMP or UAV.  UAV is always nice to have.


----------



## scythemouse (Jan 21, 2010)

UAV, Predator, Airstrike

I get a kill with the pred, I get the airstrike. Either that or I can get both in one go. Either way, I prefer attacks that can't be shot down.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> EMP or UAV.  UAV is always nice to have.


Probably UAV because it's so easy. EMP just doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jan 27, 2010)

I had the AK-47 the other day on wasteland. managed to run off into the trench and then break away to go hide near the tanks. called in harriers, which got me a chopper gunner. In the end I had a 28 killstreak, but realized I had an EMP turned on instead of a nuke. -.- that was the only time I have ever gotten a 25 plus streak in the game


----------



## Teco (Jan 27, 2010)

I have over 90 nukes. Estimated, its so hard now though, like.. christmas noobs or something. And they're always on my team.


----------

